# GIAC or APR



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

First i wanna say i know there are a lot of forums out there BUT i dont see a lot of dyno sheets. anyone know of numbers gained by these two companies. I have an 08 and tryin to figure which one is "more bang for my buck." thanx guys.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

said it a million times... why not unitronic?


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

for $450.00, thats pretty expensive since i want the stage 2 cuz i have CAI and exhaust. is there any sales coming up at h2oi for this? wish it was a bit cheaper. whats thae gains with the stage 2?


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

above statement is on unitronic. sorry for any confusion


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

between those 2? apr. 
but C2 is better and cheaper


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

c2 is better? how? what are that gains w/ an exhaust and cai? any dyno sheets? i know they're cheaper and ive heard good things but not sure since i dont hear too many people running it (which i could be wrong since ive just started getting into this


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

um. i'd say MOST people run C2....:what: drivability on the pre09's is a million times better then stock.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey had no idea man. a lot of people all they talk about is apr, unitronic, and GIAC. so woud you know of the gains in an 08 with exhaust and cai? much appreciated


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

typical outcomes is 170ish at the wheels for flash, intake, exhaust. 
all flashes whp gains are within 1-3 horse..so unnoticable really on the horsepower side.... BUT the noticable thing is the drivability..C2 is the best imo.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

and that is to the 08 model right? so typically what would be the whp stock? i was looking at the 06's and 07's and they were around 146 with hp at 150.


----------



## Blkbunneh08 (Aug 24, 2010)

actually looking more into it, i think the 08's and 09's are at 146 whp....could be wrong


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

um 150 and 170 is "oem specs" not whp. 
you won't see that.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

A few of us on here have made the switch from GIAC to C2. I'm one of them and I couldn't be happier. You're probably not going to notice much difference in power gains with any tune over another, but like NLS said, it's a world of difference in driveability. I can't vouch for Unitronic since I've never personally experienced their software, but ask anyone that has C2 and they will tell you how much they love it. Plus, for a "fully loaded" tune from C2 it's also the cheapest which is great since most other companies are nearly twice that. 

Here's the long drawn out process of comparing GIAC and C2. I wouldn't recommend GIAC to anyone because of this experience. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4488343-Opinions-Giac-vs-C2


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Will the driveablilty factor be felt with the auto?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes in every way... but not as much in the "rev hang fix" because of the shifting on the auto. but its way better.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Been needing to ask this question again since i haven't been given quite a clear answer.. If i go with an SRI would I lose some initial torque when first getting on the gas(lower rpms)Aand can I feel a difference even if I don't floor it. I like feeling the torque without necessarily having to stomp on it. 

Lastly... I will have about 150K on the car - '08 rabbit once I sell it an based on not changing driving habits should i still expect long range durability vs stock set-up. I don't want to rehash any old subjects but I need to know. 

Thanks!!


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

The second part on durability was pertaining to the c2 flash (87) since that is what I will likely go with. 
Thanks again.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

the thing about c2 is they might not have a flash for your car, from what i hear it depends on what ecu you have. that's not to say they cant make a software for you. but that's up 2 u in you wanna take your ecu out and send it to them. again this is only if you have a ecu they don't have software for. all and all I'd say it really doesn't matter who you go with they are all just about the same when it comes to a non turbo car. personally i have GIAC and love it! If you plan on putting a turbo in it unitronics all the way!


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Like NLS said between the two companies go with APR. I got it at a show here a couple of months ago and I love it, although I have been hearing some good stuff about Unitronics thorugh this forums so idk it's your choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you don't know, we do offer free trial software so you can try it before you buy it.


----------

